# Corsair SP2500 vs Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 Speakers



## syamkumar.tpl (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi guys i am in confusion in buying Computer Speakers
i know these two are very good speakers in sound quality,
but coming to price i found Official dealer from corsair was selling Sp2500 @13.5K
where as the goutham Agencies Pune were selling Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 THX
@13K negotiable but it need a Stepdown Transformer to convert voltage to 110v or 120v to work the speakers in India..

So which one you recommend..??


----------

